# not so safe



## mrghm (Nov 19, 2006)

video this on way home other night,


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Looks legit


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

I had to look at this a second time. There's no freakin cross bracing on that scaffolding. Other than a couple of guys, what's keeping this from falling over?
And no safety railing, not to mention that it's leaning. 

wow, and if someone get's hurt, who pays? 

Send a copy of that video to the Workers comp, and the city licencing folks.


----------



## Wayfarer Doors (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't think that's scafolding, looks more like the shelving/racking like they use at the box stores. The "plank" looks like plywood on the top shelf.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Yea that stuff is called pallet racking, it is not scaffolding.


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks ok. A few more feet and the pole will stop it


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

check out the licence plate on the second car...looks like it was a vid from South America..."Permits...We don't need no stinkin permits"


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

thats the Korean Mafia... My friend started a remodel with them once


----------



## Fence & Deck (Jan 23, 2006)

Was I imagining it, or was the worker wearing capri pants barefoot?


----------



## ROCKAWAYJOHNNY (Jan 27, 2012)

Instead of paying the four guys to foot the "scaffold" the boss should have bought the correct equipment for the job. 

But, in all honesty, I have rigged up some pretty ridiculous scaffolding in my day...nothing that I didn't get on myself (at 6'5 250lbs) but ridiculous nonetheless.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

They're driving on the opposite side of the road. It's UK, China or Australia (or another country like that).


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

That is nice shelving. Not staging


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

The OP is from Australia. :thumbsup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Depot has that chit...I climb it all the time :whistling


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

superseal said:


> ...I climb it all the time :whistling


HAHAHA...I didnt even have to say anything this time!:laughing::laughing:

I thought you were going to say something like "whats the problem here?":jester:


----------



## mrghm (Nov 19, 2006)

angus242 said:


> Australia .


yep, sure is,

not one of those guys is australian,

its pallet racking, the effort to make up the rack with no ladder it would have been quicker to use alumium scaffold,

how about no traffic control if a driver came around the corner to quick 3 guys would have been flat on there backs.


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

You were videoing while driving home?? :blink:


----------

